# Trouble with postfix-3.0.1-r1 and vda USE flag

## hanj

Trying to update postfix to postfix-3.0.1-r1 and receiving the following:

```
!!! Problem resolving dependencies for mail-mta/postfix                                                                                       ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "postfix" has unmet requirements.

- mail-mta/postfix-3.0.1-r1::gentoo USE="berkdb eai mysql pam sasl ssl vda -cdb -doc -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ldap -ldap-bind -lmdb -mbox -memcached -nis -postgres (-selinux) -sqlite" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    !vda

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    ldap-bind? ( ldap sasl ) !vda
```

Here are my current USE flags: berkdb eai mysql pam sasl ssl vda

Looks like there is a problem with vda. I would like to continue to use vda since I enforce mail quotas on this server. Any recommendations?

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## eccerr0r

According to the 3.0.1-r1 ebuild:

# No vda support for postfix-3.0

Think you have to downgrade if you want to use vda.

----------

## hanj

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> According to the 3.0.1-r1 ebuild:
> 
> # No vda support for postfix-3.0
> 
> Think you have to downgrade if you want to use vda.

 

Thanks.. I see that now. What is the preferred option for quota support and postfix-3.x?

Thanks!

hank

----------

## d-fens

same problem here, how did you fix it?

----------

## Biker

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606494

----------

